# Sink hole under garage slab.



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

You might call around to a concrete pumping outfit, and see if anyone in your area does a process called "mud jacking", and see if you can track them down. It won't be cheap, but short of a demo on the exisiting floor to open it up for compaction and repair, you don't have a lot of options. You don't know of a water leak in the area, do you?


----------



## diggitydog (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks joasis for the reply,

No, I don't know of a specific water source, but the asphalt does bulge a little just in front of the garage, so there may not be enough of a positive grade to drain it. The grade is not negative though, either. I'll have to out there during the next rain and observe.

I was hoping not to have to call a "jacker", but it seems that may be the only option.

Seeing that I plan on tearing out the asphalt driveway sometime in the not too distant future, should that alter my plans any or open up my options?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## joasis (May 28, 2006)

Nope, no other options I could suggest....hydrostatic pressure is the only way to fill the void, and concrete has enough weight and mass to compact the area....of course, this is not my area of expertise, but a knowledgable jacker can tell you if it will work.


----------

